# Dragon snake



## bundysnake (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone ever seen one of these?!?

Xenodermus javanicu


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 13, 2011)

no but they look amazing!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

they look awesome!!
good find mate


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 13, 2011)

They're amazing aren't they? The prefix Xeno means foreign or alien and dermus is obviously skin, and Alien Skin is a pretty fitting description.


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 13, 2011)

they are amazingly cool  I have seen pictures of an albino one :O absolutely stunning !


----------



## Greeny06 (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone find out where they're from?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 13, 2011)

Southeast Asia



Greeny06 said:


> anyone find out where they're from?


----------



## Renenet (Mar 13, 2011)

greenrx7 said:


> Southeast Asia



Xenodermus javanicus

Cool snakes!


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

Certainly different, i dont find them particularly appealing though. Not as attractive as our own local types.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 13, 2011)

They look like a toy snake. Beautiful animal.


----------



## russellman (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting snake. Ill take 2


----------



## Banjo (Mar 13, 2011)

Would be great to have a couple in the collection. Shame they aren't native.


----------



## rhysmachine101 (Mar 14, 2011)

That snake is amazing! Can anyone find any info on it? My initial searches don't provide much- would be awesome to breed these beautiful animals!


----------



## drake84 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! They're amazing!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 21, 2011)

trippy looking snake, love it


----------



## dossy (Mar 21, 2011)

they are awsum, i rely want one and luckyly for e my sister just went to south asia 2day  ill get her to bring back some for me 




yes i am joking just incase it didnt come through like i was


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 21, 2011)

all i can say is AWESOME


----------

